# Help protect and promote the interests of all expats!



## DavidMcKeegan

Take our 2016 Expat Opinion Survey and share your opinions on expat taxes and other topics pertaining to Americans abroad! In a short, five-minute survey, you can provide your insight about filing US taxes, the upcoming US Presidential Election, US government representation, renouncing citizenship, FATCA and other US tax and expat lifestyle issues. We want to hear from you!

As a thank you for sharing your opinion, we are excited to compile and share the survey insights with you! Don’t miss the chance to let the US expat voice be heard!

Take the survey here: Take Greenback's 2016 US Expat Opinion Survey!


----------

